# How important is BAER testing?



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

I noticed many breeders do but some breeders that do other tests don't do BAER. Is this because the incidence of hearing problems are less common or because the machine is expensive/hard to find or other?

What do breeders think about the necessity of this test?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is an important test. You certainly don't want to pass along hearing problems. It is not that expensive and is done at clinics that the havanese clubs sponsor.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it is really, REALLY important!!! While it is meant to pick up unilateral deafness, it will also, of course, pick up deafness in both ears. We have a forum member who purchased a puppy who was not BAER tested, after they had the puppy home and had bonded with it, it turned out that the pup is profoundly deaf in both ears. While they are committed to doing the best for this young dog, training a deaf dog is a real challenge. It's one thing to knowingly agree to raise a deaf puppy, it's another to think you are getting a normal puppy, only to find that that it can't hear you down the road.

Even with unilateral deafness, there is always a chance that the dog will, for some other reason, lose hearing in their one good ear. If you can make sure the pup has two good ears to start with, you have a "spare" so to speak. I know this from my own son. He had a virus as a child that left him partially deaf in one ear. (nerve damage) Because his other ear is fine, this has never caused him much of a problem. But if he didn't have one good ear left, he would have a very hard time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

To me, it is important. If I was a breeder, I would drive a few hours if I had to for the test, minor sacrifice to make for the health of your puppies.

Kara


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think BAER is a necessity. I wouldn't buy a pup that hadn't had the BAER done and the report given to me.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One of our babies who was 6 or 7 years old developed some problem with one ear. Her owners noticed that she was hard of hearing on that side. Their vet sent them to some specialist, and I don't remember the specifics, but it was something they could treat. The dog's owners had pet health insurance, but the company wasn't going to pay because "hearing problems are genetic" and genetic issues weren't covered.

The lady called Pam, and Pam told her to look through the papers she got from us when they got the puppy. On it's BAER test, it said, "no congenital deafness".

The insurance company paid up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I drove a couple hours for Lsila to be tested, and I feel it was worth it!


----------

